# Thought I would share something...



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Many people have been PMing and emailing me asking me the status of my baby, so I decided to share this with you all. 

God has been good to me. 

Thank you for all the good wishes.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Congratulations, Scott! (and wife!)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Whoops forgot the picture. The Internet connection here at the Hospital is terrible.

Heres is a new smaller picture with me and my new son Richard.

He was born today at 2:06PM 
6lbs 12 ozs
18 1/2 inches long


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Good job. I'll be joining you in March!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations! My 2nd blasts off in late June!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks, I changed the picture as the other was too big, for some reason during the day I can't get on the Internet here via the Hospitals phone lines. But at night everything works fine.

Looks like we will be here until Sunday although my wife really is begging to go home tommorow.

So far the baby likes me better then my wife, when hes crying I can soothe him back to sleep quickly, when my wife tried to do the same he just cries louder.

It was kind of funny earlier, I was holding the baby and the doctor and some of the nursing staff were in our room and the baby was making some noise and I started talking to him and he made a noise that sounded like "da-da" everyone started laughing saying he learned fast (I know he did not say da-da but it was funny as thats what it sounded like)

I cant wait to get back home into my own bed.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Awwww 

Congratulations!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Congrads Scott! May you're new baby son bring you and your wife all of the joy and happiness you so richly deserve. God bless all three of you.


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

That's one fine looking baby. My congratulations to you & your wife. Hey, who gets to do the 2 AM feedings. :lol:


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Nice one Scott! Try to get as much rest as possible : ) your going to need it, happy new ears!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks everyone we are finally home.  My back will feel much better once I sleep on my own bed iinstead of the pull out bed at the Hospital.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

SLEEP?!! Are you outta your mind? No sleep for you daddy, for at least 6 weeks. Welcome to the walking dead. Now you will know how a zombie feels. 

Congratulations! :goodjob:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Timco _
> *SLEEP?!! Are you outta your mind? No sleep for you daddy, for at least 6 weeks. Welcome to the walking dead. Now you will know how a zombie feels.
> 
> Congratulations! :goodjob: *


Congrats Scott! Believe me, it's not 6 weeks, it's more like 6 years, so buckle up and get ready to be a Zombie for at least the next 6 years.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Congrats Scott! Believe me, it's not 6 weeks, it's more like 6 years, so buckle up and get ready to be a Zombie for at least the next 6 years. *


The good new is, then things will just coast along for about 6 years, and *then* he'll turn into a teenager and the *real* fun starts. 
Congratulations, best wishes, and BTW, how young *are* you? That's what's wrong with our country today, kids having kids!  :lol:


----------

